# Rain chances and turn out



## Western Dream (Oct 26, 2015)

I always turnout. Horses so much better. If it started pouring bad you can bring them in. My horses along with most perfect outside 24/7. Rain does not both them. Given the choice they will hand in the Rain rather then come in
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My horses live outside 24/7, rain or shine. 

No blankets. No sheets. (I don't clip, and they are healthy.)

So if you were asking me .... turn them out!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I strongly prefer turnout as well but stall boarders can be finicky..they hate dealing with muddy horses and pulled shoes. I'd like to have a defined policy of what they can expect so if it does rain at a low percentage, I'm not "blamed" lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello from a fellow North Texan!

Destruction of limited pasture was primarily why horses would be inside during rain at both facilities where I've boarded. Ultimately, it's your call as property owner if you want the animals inside to prevent hooves from tearing up soaked ground.

If it's just to keep the boarder's horses clean & dry, 50% or higher chance of rain (with a look at the sky and clouds for confirmation) was the general rule of thumb, with certain horses treated more cautiously. At both facilities, human safety came first if a sudden severe storm hit - even the most spoiled horses are going to be left outside a bit if the risk of a human getting struck by lightning is too high.

I'm trying to protect the gorgeous pasture at the property I recently bought. There is a 60% chance of light rain today but I still left my horse turned out, since it's likely he'll be confined to the small sacrifice paddock if the rainy weekend forecast is correct. My land is still soggy from last week, but I can't keep him cooped up our whole rainy season...


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep, turn 'em out with a rain sheet. Owner's should understand it's better for their horses, even if there is a little more brushing involved.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

starlinestables said:


> they hate dealing with muddy horses


:think:

It's a horse?? Of course they are going to get dirty!

It's good for the horse's coat for them to roll around in the dirt (or mud). Yeah, it's messy for the owner, but I wouldn't expect anything less from my horse. ;-)



starlinestables said:


> and pulled shoes.


Yes mud can make them slip and possibly catch a shoe, but it is happening A LOT then there's something else going on with the shoes. 



starlinestables said:


> I'd like to have a defined policy of what they can expect so if it does rain at a low percentage, I'm not "blamed" lol.


Well, write up your policy. It's YOUR place so you can do as you see fit. If you want to keep them in only when there's an 80% chance of rain, then so be it. Or if there is a chance of rain at all, they get their rain sheet put on for the day and get turned out. 

Again, your place so it's your call.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I feel your pain with the wait & see. It seems I always guess wrong.
I have dry lots to save wet pasture but will keep them in if it is a solid rain & under 60F. All they do if left out is stand in one spot & look miserable anyway. They want to come in, eat hay, be dry & mess stalls.
Any thunderstorms & they are kept in also.
The mud will be there after the rain is gone & most people understand & accept that.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Cynical25 said:


> Hello from a fellow North Texan!
> 
> Destruction of limited pasture was primarily why horses would be inside during rain at both facilities where I've boarded. Ultimately, it's your call as property owner if you want the animals inside to prevent hooves from tearing up soaked ground.
> 
> ...


Same around here. One of the only reasons that horses would be kept in during bad weather is if the paddocks are smaller and will get torn up if horses are turned out. If pastures are larger then most places around here will turn out regardless. 

Sometimes owners just have to deal with pulled shoes and muddy horses. Most respectable places around here do hose off the bulk of the mud if horses come in muddy, so that isn't a huge concern. Still, part of owning a horse is having to groom it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We don't get so much mud here so not the problem that it was in the UK
Over there turnout on wet days was determined by
How many days it had already been raining for and how wet the ground was, if the land was starting to get too badly churned up then turnout was restricted to preserve grazing
Most ridden horses we had were clipped and turned out in a blanket when it was a wet so anyone wanting to ride didn't have to worry so much about a wet muddy horse.
Grooming might be part of ownership but if someone has limited time after work or school to spend with a their horse then its better spent riding it than scraping off layers of mud and waiting for it to dry.


----------



## Western Dream (Oct 26, 2015)

In your situation I would ask each boarder what they prefer. I always prefer turnout your boarders may or may not. I get all boarding situations are different. Kinda easy for me. Look at the sky and watch the weather channel, you have a real good idea if it is or isn't going to rain...

As for a policy a good rule of thumb is %50 keep them in but I always feel a "quality" stables will cater to each horse and boarders needs for the most part
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

jaydee said:


> We don't get so much mud here so not the problem that it was in the UK
> Over there turnout on wet days was determined by
> How many days it had already been raining for and how wet the ground was, if the land was starting to get too badly churned up then turnout was restricted to preserve grazing
> Most ridden horses we had were clipped and turned out in a blanket when it was a wet so anyone wanting to ride didn't have to worry so much about a wet muddy horse.
> Grooming might be part of ownership but if someone has limited time after work or school to spend with a their horse then its better spent riding it than scraping off layers of mud and waiting for it to dry.


I frequently am limited in my horsey time, but (when I still owned a horse on stall board) I would rather my guy get his turnout time than have the convenience of an always clean horse. That said, I've never been presented with any situation that I couldn't get cleaned up and tacked up within half an hour. I've heard horror stories online of some particularly tenacious mud that simply won't come off, but I have yet to experience it  Perhaps our mud is different.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Turnout unless severe weather warning

Bit of rain is good for them, if they want a clean horse they can provide a rain sheet.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

They won't melt... keeping them in because it *might* rain is silly. One thing if it's actually raining. I will turn out in the rain regardless. Like I said, won't melt. If it's one of those pouring cold miserable days they stay in but that's about it.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine are outside 24/7 and only one gets a blanket but he loses weight easy and so he gets one and loves to wear one, I believe that he was a show horse as he loves being inside and blanketed. any ways If i boarded my horses some place i would like the option to have them put outside or be kept in. I would want my one horse inside and the other two out just because he gets cold a little easier and doesnt like being outside when its raining. If they are worried about losing shoes maybe keep those horses in? 

I know a few places when its super cold out or down pouring or blizzards, they let the horses out in the arena for 15/20 minutes morning and night when chores are being done to let them stretch out. they let the horses that are in the same pasture in the arena together. I put my horses in during blizzards and let them in the arena for an hour twice a day and also ride them a little bit.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I think there are several factors to be taken into consideration.

First off, they are not made of sugar and will not melt in the rain.

My foot and clipped horses all got a minimum of 1 - 2 hours exercise a day so if they didn't get a turn out they were fine.

If the ground is getting very cut up then that has to be taken into consideration. I used two paddocks as sacrifice fields for the winter. 

It it is driving rain and windy then chances are that the horses will go out, roll in the muddiest spot, perhaps have a charge around the field and then after a short time stand with their tails to the wind and rain looking miserable, rugged or not!

If they are exercised for at least an hour a day then they do not need a daily turn out.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you're worried about getting blamed then don't board horses because someone will always find something to blame your for. Have you ever tho't about the quality of air in a barn especially when there's always manure/ammonia. If a horse is given a choice it will invariably go out in the rain.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> If you're worried about getting blamed then don't board horses because someone will always find something to blame your for. Have you ever tho't about the quality of air in a barn especially when there's always manure/ammonia. If a horse is given a choice it will invariably go out in the rain.


I haven't yet owned a horse or managed the care of a horse that would stand out in the rain all day by choice. If they had free access to a shelter or stable with hay then that's where they'd go once they'd had a bit of a mooch around
Constant rain flattens the coat so the horse loses its natural ability to stay warm that way


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I haven't yet owned a horse or managed the care of a horse that would stand out in the rain all day by choice. If they had free access to a shelter or stable with hay then that's where they'd go once they'd had a bit of a mooch around
> Constant rain flattens the coat so the horse loses its natural ability to stay warm that way


Perhaps it's a regional climate thing, but most horses I see turned out will stand out in the rain or blistering heat rather than stand under their shelters. I always find it funny to see the herd chilling out in the rain directly next to their well built shelter. Of course, that's usually during a normal rain shower and not a monsoon. Same when it's crazy hot and humid- my guy would come in quite sweaty because he's standing out in the sunlight rather than in the cooler shady shelter. 

As far as the horse's comfort goes, provided they have an adequate shelter and the weather isn't too insane they'll be fine. They'll get out of the rain if they see fit, though perhaps not before getting covered in mud and tearing up the paddock 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Mine won't stay out in the heat either, nor when the biting bugs and flies get bad, they'll soon be queuing up by the gates waiting to go in if they can't take themselves in - I've got one that jumps out of the paddock and does that if she feels forgotten
I have a friend in the UK who's ponies won't set foot in the lovely field shelter she bought them but will happily go and stand in their individual stables if she leaves the doors open.
A lot of horses are afraid to stand in an enclosed space with other horses and will stand outside rather than feel threatened with no easy escape route


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Mine won't stay out in the heat either, nor when the biting bugs and flies get bad, they'll soon be queuing up by the gates waiting to go in if they can't take themselves in - I've got one that jumps out of the paddock and does that if she feels forgotten
> I have a friend in the UK who's ponies won't set foot in the lovely field shelter she bought them but will happily go and stand in their individual stables if she leaves the doors open.
> A lot of horses are afraid to stand in an enclosed space with other horses and will stand outside rather than feel threatened with no easy escape route


I found that some horses like a 2 sided shelter better.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Whether or not a horse prefers to stand outside in inclement weather may be more to do with the amount of waxy dander, the natural waterproofing. People often mistake this for dry skin and try to remove it. Shetlands, Fjords, Welsh all have a phenomenal amount of dander whereas the Arabians and whatever breeds carry Arabian seem to have lesser amounts and may need shelter. Shivering is natural to keeping warm. Horses often appear what seems to us as forlorn and we feel sorry for them but nature has provided horses with everything they need to deal with weather. Does this mean I'm now going to hear from all the exceptions?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Whether or not a horse prefers to stand outside in inclement weather may be more to do with the amount of waxy dander, the natural waterproofing. People often mistake this for dry skin and try to remove it. Shetlands, Fjords, Welsh all have a phenomenal amount of dander whereas the Arabians and whatever breeds carry Arabian seem to have lesser amounts and may need shelter. Shivering is natural to keeping warm. Horses often appear what seems to us as forlorn and we feel sorry for them but nature has provided horses with everything they need to deal with weather. Does this mean I'm now going to hear from all the exceptions?


Anything shivering is feeling cold & who likes that?


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

summertime, pretty much no option the horse is out unless it is to rain tonight and we are planning on going on a trail ride first thing the next morning.

spring/fall- depends on the amount of rain in the forecast, winds, and temperature and that only applies for nights, days they are out

winter- we only keep them in during the day if it's below 0, and in most nights once we have snow just so they have a warmer place to lay down out of the wind (they have the option to be out of the wind all day but prefer to stand in snow up to their knees just so it's more fun for me to bring them in at night)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Whether or not a horse prefers to stand outside in inclement weather may be more to do with the amount of waxy dander, the natural waterproofing. People often mistake this for dry skin and try to remove it. Shetlands, Fjords, Welsh all have a phenomenal amount of dander whereas the Arabians and whatever breeds carry Arabian seem to have lesser amounts and may need shelter. Shivering is natural to keeping warm. Horses often appear what seems to us as forlorn and we feel sorry for them but nature has provided horses with everything they need to deal with weather. Does this mean I'm now going to hear from all the exceptions?


I've owned many welsh ponies and because the breed had a lot of Arabian blood introduced into them years ago they frequently don't have very thick coats at all. Maybe you're thinking of the Exmoor which has a unique coat thats similar to the sort the primitive ancestors of the modern horse had and does cope well with all weather, also the Highland which hasn't been altered much by inbreeding has a thick coat.
Yes shivering is 'natural' - we also do it when we're cold - its how the skin reacts when it's colder than it should be but as a means of warming its ineffective and also inefficient as it burns up a lot of calories
Hard feed and hay are not cheap - and in many places good hay can be in short supply
We feed horses to cover for
1. Maintenance (to survive in good health)
2. Maintenance + workload
3. Maintenance + workload + keeping warm
If you find alternative ways to keep your horse warm such as access to good shelter/stabling in severe weather and blanketing you can save yourself quite a lot of money


----------



## kellison (Nov 20, 2015)

I have worked at six different barns, and all have felt differently on this subject. Personally, I would follow the 40% rule, but in my region that usually means it's definitely going to rain. An alternative method one of my trainers used: turn out as normal, but if it rains longer than twenty minutes, bring the horses in. Exceptions were made for extreme conditions, of course, but this seemed to be the best method of all six barns.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

kellison said:


> I have worked at six different barns, and all have felt differently on this subject. Personally, I would follow the 40% rule, but in my region that usually means it's definitely going to rain. An alternative method one of my trainers used: turn out as normal, but if it rains longer than twenty minutes, bring the horses in. Exceptions were made for extreme conditions, of course, but this seemed to be the best method of all six barns.


I do the short term turnout too during some rains because then they are happy to come in & relax all day instead of wanting to go out.


----------

